# A new twist



## soligen (May 31, 2010)

Here is my first segmentation to make it to a pen (the first drilled way off center and shattered on the barrel trimmer.)

Walnut and Maple on a PKMONT kit.

I was worried to death while drilling it.  I wasn't afraid this one would shatter - worried I would be off center.

132 peices in the spiral sections, plus 2 bands - 134 peices total.

I really need to learn to take better pictures too.


----------



## witz1976 (May 31, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Papa mark (May 31, 2010)

That's a cool looking pen.


----------



## jocat54 (May 31, 2010)

Nice, looks very time consuming.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2010)

Nice work, you nailed it! I like the colors also.

You can also build these by pre drilling the blanks, cut your slices,
and gluing up the pieces on the tube if you are worried about drilling.


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2010)

That does seem like a lot of work. Nice result though. Nicely Done.


----------



## soligen (May 31, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> Nice work, you nailed it! I like the colors also.
> 
> You can also build these by pre drilling the blanks, cut your slices,
> and gluing up the pieces on the tube if you are worried about drilling.


 
Yes, I am considering that.  I'll have to think up a new alignment jig ... and a way to drill square blanks. Hmmm - the tube would keep it straight, but complicates glue up - I'll have to ponder on this a bit 

It doesn't show in the photo, but the bottom tube is slightly off center.  Just enough to see - if you look for it.


----------



## jaeger (May 31, 2010)

Nice pen!
Are you drilling with the lathe?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 1, 2010)

Yikes!  You shattered the first one, huh?  That stinks.  This one turned out nicely though so it was worth the effort.  Beautiful work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fantastic job Dennis . That pen is awesome . Get yourself a collet chuck and drill on the lathe and you won't have to worry about drilling true center . Also with a collet chuck you can throw away the barrel trimmer and true up the ends with a skew , it much less likely to catch and destroy a blank . Once you get a collet chuck you will wonder how you ever did without it , they are a little expensive but worth every penny .


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope who ever gets this pen appreciates all the work that went into it!! Nice job!!!


----------



## joeatact (Jun 1, 2010)

You did a great job!


----------



## soligen (Jun 1, 2010)

Just my luck. I was showing off this pen to a co-worker, discussing design possibilities and showed him a picture of a herringbone 360.

I was purposely NOT thinking about how to do it. Just my luck - the solution popped into my head as I was showing the picture. Now I'm going to HAVE to try it.

My problem is that the ideas arrive faster than I can execute them. (It's all Butch's fault - with his challenge and all lol)

The twist was just a prelude to the real idea I had - to get skill/experience. Now I'll be distracted buy the H360.

Just let me say - I realize knowing HOW to do it is still a long way from being able to execute it well.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 9, 2010)

great job very unique design


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 9, 2010)

I really like that pen. I am awed by segmenting.


----------

